# BOA vs. Lace Up



## Guest

Which do you all prefer?

edit:
oh, i should have added an "other" selection, for SLR or any other types that are out there.


----------



## bakesale

The boots i have lace up the front but the liner is BOA, its a nice idea.


----------



## legallyillegal

Triple BOA = better than sex


----------



## Guest

I would probably like BOA if I gave it a decent shot, I just wasn't too impressed.


----------



## MadBomber53045

i like my boots tight and i just cant get em as tight as i like when i try it with the BOA, seems like they always come loose.


----------



## jmacphee9

legallyillegal said:


> Triple BOA = better than sex


what is triple boa?

i like boa and i dont like boa..i like how it stays tight. i dont like how it looks which really doesnt matter. 

my main concern is a cable breaking and ruining a day. dont they take a solid hour to change?

SLR is the worst imo


----------



## legallyillegal

Triple BOA = Focus BOA + Access BOA


----------



## PaoloSmythe

i had salamon's speed laces for ever and they were nice, but prone to loosening.

since then i have tried boa and they are clearly superior; for sustained fit and ease of tightening / loosening.

i think tho, that you can get good and bad boa.... the difference being determined on how the boot maker exploits the boa product. ie Vans > DC


----------



## Guest

PaoloSmythe said:


> ie Vans > DC


vans was what i was looking at, so that's helpful, thanks!


----------



## PaoloSmythe

_Cirro _if i can be more specific...?

i got last year's and their double boa is super sweet

i think *Flick *might have views on this year's model....?


----------



## Triple8Sol

legallyillegal said:


> Triple BOA = Focus BOA + Access BOA


Who makes that? I have yet to see it...

Oh, and OP left out an option: Speedlacing. You know, like ones from Salomon, Burton, etc...


----------



## Guest

speedlacing is nice , but i also tried the boa system.
boa is faster but i had the feeling that i could tighten my boot even more with my speel lace...
just a feeling.
and i don't trust the thin wire of boa system


----------



## bobepfd

I've got the single boa vans fargos. This is my first year on them and they're awsome. I hear the double boa system is better but I've yet to use it. It used to take me forever to get into my boots and get them comfortable. Now it takes about 10 seconds and they stay in exactly the same spot all day long. As far as changing a lace it can be done in 5-10 minutes, you should always make sure you have an extra on you though. Of course I would think that to be true with regular laces also except a boa lace can be much harder to find and it must also be the right length.


----------



## Zee

I really like the Northwave speed lace system. Best of both worlds. I had 32 Focus Boa's before, and they were OK, but not great. I wouldn't buy them again unless they made the parts stronger. Between traditional and Boa, I'd go with traditional.


----------



## Flick Montana

PaoloSmythe said:


> _Cirro _if i can be more specific...?
> 
> i got last year's and their double boa is super sweet
> 
> i think *Flick *might have views on this year's model....?


Yes. Because of this year's Cirros I have to go with BOA over laces. They are amazing. I have no more problems with pressure points like I did with laces. It's easy and quicker to get in and out and doesn't require me to fight to get them as tight as I want.

Vans Cirro 09 = teh w in!


----------



## RVM

I got a pair of '09 DC Judges with the focus BOA and I'm in love. I used to be a lace guy myself, and don't mind the speedlace system Salomon uses, but now I don't think I'll go back. The focus BOA is just too convenient.

I don't know about the other DC boots that use the boa system, but from what I've seen and played with DC implemented the boa into their Judge boots as well as Vans did their Cirro. They both seemed badass to me.


----------



## legallyillegal

With laces, you have to take your gloves off, fumble around with the laces, and hope you get the fit right, or else you do it all over again.

With BOA, there is no need to do anything other than twist the dial. You can tighten and loosen whenever you want. In deep powder, on the chairlift, in a car, while riding, etc.


----------



## Glade Ripper

32 focus boa is my love boot. I cream with the comfortableness every time I put them on. I love being able to tighten the top of my foot independently from my calf area. It's B-E-A-UTIFUL!


----------



## Um...?

Focus. No really... F O C U S. 

I'll have Focus on my casket.


----------



## Nivek

Lace boot and Boa liner(K2 T1). Anytime I've ever ridden with anyone using BOA's I always lace up faster than them.


----------



## baldy

im looking to replace my 08 salomon f20's, the laces are ripping and im finding other problems with them as well. I love the flex on them though, would the vans cirros be of the same support around?


----------



## arsenic0

baldy said:


> im looking to replace my 08 salomon f20's, the laces are ripping and im finding other problems with them as well. I love the flex on them though, would the vans cirros be of the same support around?


This is also another benefit of laces. It costs like 5 dollars max to replace the laces


----------



## Flick Montana

I don't know. Any GOOD warranty should cover lace breakage on BOAs. Hopefully they just won't break. I've not ridden on mine long and I haven't had to replace them so I don't have much experience with that.


----------



## darkninja

I just got a pair of DC BOA's at the start of the season and let me tell you i cannot be happier. No longer do i have laces cutting into my hands as i pull the laces up past my face  . Plus after a run or two, if i feel they loosened up a bit, just reach down without taking off my mittens crank it a few and its back tight good to go. I know fit is very important though as a BOA can cause pressure points it the boot just doesn't fit your foot. Luckily for me mine fit great. Also mine came with a spare wire or two, but honestly i haven't had a normal lace break on me in a long time so i'm not to worried about a metal one snapping on me  .


----------



## Rocan

Forum slrs... i like them over conventional lacing.. stay pretty tight if you do em right the first time... 


what are boas? pic maybe?


----------



## legallyillegal




----------



## Guest

I do not like pull string lacing systems. Like the burton moto and burton ruler. They allways come loose. Traditional lacing is fine. Boa i havnt tried but if it stays tight and is reliable then i guess i would like it. 

has anyonw had problems with boa tighting about the foot and not the ankle or visa versa?


----------



## markee

KC KONG said:


> has anyonw had problems with boa tighting about the foot and not the ankle or visa versa?


Have you tried boa focus systems? They eliminate that problem by having one reel for the ankle and one for the foot (i.e. upper and lower zones).


----------



## Guest

KC KONG said:


> I do not like pull string lacing systems. Like the burton moto and burton ruler. They allways come loose. Traditional lacing is fine. Boa i havnt tried but if it stays tight and is reliable then i guess i would like it.
> 
> has anyonw had problems with boa tighting about the foot and not the ankle or visa versa?


i have the moto , they don't losen when comming down , its with the new speed lace system.
just pull the bitch up as hard if you can and it wills tay that way for the rest of the day


----------



## MunkySpunk

Make sure, if you get ANY dual boa boot, that it really is dual boa. Some boots claim dual boa, but it's just one for the boot and one for the liner, there's no independent control.

I've got the motos too, but I recently moved to the Cirros when I discovered I was going to need a better boot. As easy as the Burton speed zone is, Boas are even easier.

I bought two extra laces just in case, although I've only heard of them breaking rarely. For the Cirros you need two different sizes, one for the top one for the bottom. But Boa says you can snip a lace to size, so I just got two of the longer ones and keep them in my jacket pocket. 

My motos had the speed zone lacing system, they never came loose on me either. Just don't yank suddenly on them and they should last a good long while.


----------



## Guest

I already took my motos back and got 32's. Glad to hear yours are staying tight.


----------



## steve_ri

the burton motos do a really good job at staying tight, once in a while i have to give them a pull with i would say ive seen that with lace ups too


----------



## Triple8Sol

Ok, I officially hate the durability of BOA. I have this year's (2009) DC Status boot with the dual boa system. Got them brand new pre-season. As far as days on the hill so far, it's in the low teens. I've already had one of the side knobs (lower zone) break off last month. Thankfully, was able to get that fixed at a local shop under warranty the day I brought it in, so I was able to ride that weekend. Went up again today and now the top knob (upper zone) on the other boot isn't staying tight. It just unwinds itself. Expected alot more out of a $350 boot!


----------

